

Google’s Nearline Cold Data Storage Service Hits General Availability - uptown
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/23/googles-nearline-cold-data-storage-service-hits-general-availability-adds-on-demand-io/

======
carton
Google's white paper is at
[https://cloud.google.com/files/GoogleCloudStorageNearline.pd...](https://cloud.google.com/files/GoogleCloudStorageNearline.pdf)

Apparently "Nearline" comes from "nearly online" because the waiting period
until the first byte from storage arrives is on the order of seconds, not
hours (like for Amazon Glacier). And the price (not taking into account
retrieval costs, etc...) of 1 cent per gigagbyte-month is the same as
Glacier's.

However, I wasn't able to find any durability figures like Glacier's
99.999999999%. Anyone know what's up with that?

